# A Nice Cross Stictch Budgie card Thank you from Pete's Mum sent in the Mail.



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HI. Everyone!!!! About a Month ago i had made a tatted Cross book mark for Pete's Mum. I haven't heard anything for a while..

Anyway yesterday this really nice card and letter came from Pete's Mother the letter was really beautiful and touching.. Pete's Mother really loved my tatted cross and now is using it in her book... But i asked Kate if it was alright to post the card for everyone to see.. Kate said yes and wants to see the card... I received the card in the mail and only got it yesterday i was so thrilled and very happy she liked it. It makes you feel really good that i was able to share some of my talent with someone overseas...

Pete's Mum made a card with Budgies on it and it is really beautiful.. My mother does Cross stictch to and is going to try to make Indi on a shirt for me....I am so very happy that Pete's Mother loved my tatted Cross... I will send a letter back to his mother thanking her for the beautiful card she made me... I'd love to thank Pete but he hasn't been online....

My Beautiful Card from Pete's Mum...


Thank you for stopping by..​


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

How lovely! I also do cross stitch, it's been very nicely done. What a wonderful gift


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

justmoira said:


> How lovely! I also do cross stitch, it's been very nicely done. What a wonderful gift


Thank you Moria..


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That is a beautiful cross-stitch card, Lyn! Are you going to frame it? 

Pete's mum really liked it--I would, too, such a pretty example of tatting!

Thank you for sharing it


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> That is a beautiful cross-stitch card, Lyn! Are you going to frame it?
> 
> Pete's mum really liked it--I would, too, such a pretty example of tatting!
> 
> Thank you for sharing it


Awww thanks Gi Gi. I am going to find a frame and put it in that would be nice....


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

That is really lovely Lyn. Pete's mother certainly has done a nice job with the card.


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

Very nice  I'm sure Indigo will enjoy it too


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Niamhf said:


> Very nice  I'm sure Indigo will enjoy it too


Thank you Niamhf.....Indi looked at it and was whistling to the bird in the picture....



Kate C said:


> That is really lovely Lyn. Pete's mother certainly has done a nice job with the card.


Thank you Kate... She she did a wonderful Job...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That is a lovely thank you card.
Thanks for sharing it with us, Lyn. *


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*That's very pretty *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *That is a lovely thank you card.
> Thanks for sharing it with us, Lyn. *


Thanks Deb. Glad you liked it...



eduardo said:


> *That's very pretty *


Thanks Dee..


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

The card looks very nice! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

nuxi said:


> The card looks very nice! Thanks for sharing,Lyn!


Thanks Gany. I am only to happy to share it with you all... Glad you liked it...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How wonderful Lyn, it is a lovely memento for you to keep and remember.
Placing it in a frame will help protect it too. Thank You for sharing with us.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

Wow....Pete's mom is very artistic and what a beautiful return she has given you for that wonderful cross you sent her...


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jonah said:


> Wow....Pete's mom is very artistic and what a beautiful return she has given you for that wonderful cross you sent her...


Thank you Randy.... It was a really nice gift I really liked it...



Pretty boy said:


> How wonderful Lyn, it is a lovely memento for you to keep and remember.
> Placing it in a frame will help protect it too. Thank You for sharing with us.


Thanks Cathy... I'm happy you liked it and I don't mind sharing....


----------



## SPBudgie (Nov 11, 2008)

*That is a thoughtful and beautiful cross stitch card!*


----------

